# Willow shavings



## Ironmonkey (Nov 7, 2012)

The tree guy did us a "favor" and dumped all the ground up weeping willow from some limbs he cut into our pasture.  The goats and cows were happily munching on them when we got home.  The horses won't touch it.  I don't see willow on the poisonous plant list but is there anything I should be watching for?


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 7, 2012)

We have two willow trees and the sheep nibble on them regularly.


----------



## annageckos (Nov 11, 2012)

I know willow is safe for people, small animals and birds. I don't have any goats or other livestock (yet), but I wouldn't worry.


----------

